# Paul - which school did he attend?



## Eoghan (Jul 14, 2010)

Was Paul the school of Shammai or Hillel - and how do we know? Come to think of it he was a student of Gamaliel - so which school did Gamaliel belong to?


----------



## Eoghan (Jul 14, 2010)

the school of Hillel (not shammai as proposed by some i.e. Dwight Prior)

Gamaliel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The pharisee joined himself to the school he felt most akin to hence Paul was Hillel!


----------

